# Depth Finder Suggestions?



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I am going to buy a new depth/fishfinder soon. I have been using my old ones for years, i.e. one is 15 years old, one 12 years old, and one is about 5 years old. My main concern is that I want to be able to see the 'clouds' of baitfish I have been told to look for by some many other fisherman rather than just seeing a little fish icon. I was told to do that I would need a very high screen resolution. My question is would 640V x 320H be a high enough resolution or would I need to go to a 640V x 480H screen resolution? Any help would be appreciated. My thanks to all who answer.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Go with the highest resolution you can afford and color


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

480X480 was good enough to see my balls (downrigger balls, that is) going through bait balls in 610 FOW.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The resolution certainly adds detail, but if your transducer is mounted correctly, the fish I.D. feature is shut off, & the sensitivity is adjusted correctly almost ANY depth finder will show the clouds of baitfish. I have a "cheap" Fish Eagle 320 on one boat & it shows the baitfish just fine.
Like jsbuckeye said, get the most resolution & color you can afford, but learn how to really use it & get the most out of it.
T


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I appreciate the comments. Especially the ones about getting a model with color since I was going to get one in Black and White. I think I will go with a 640 x 480 color model. Also, Hetfieldinn, that looks really good! Catch any that day? I do a bit of downrigging myself.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't know your budget, but here's a good unit at a great price for under $500 - 480x480, 5", combo gps/sonar,Lowrance 520

http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=10697


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

To me that fish ID is worthless...You want to see whats really down below keep it turned off..I run Eagle graphs and like them.. 

GarryS


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Read this thread:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=114344

Then Compare, there is none:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Marine/Full-Size-Sonar-Fishfinders/X136-DF/Specifications/

http://www.si-tex.com/html/cvs-833.html


----------

